# Nanolex UK enthusiast / hobby detailer day 2016



## NanolexUK (Aug 4, 2009)

On the back of our training day on Saturday 5th March, we will be holding a detailing enthusiast day on Sunday 6th March.

We will be giving full demonstrations of the Nanolex Product range, have cars on display, and be offering free refreshments and snacks. A great opportunity to meet like minded individuals, and try out some new products.

We will also be running a 'Hot Lap' competition on Sunday.
The best lap time on our Racing Simulator at the famous Nurburgring Nordschleife will win a Nanolex Car Care kit with some of our best selling products inside!

Please comment below if you wish to attend either day, or email [email protected] for more information.

Thanks for reading and we'll see you soon!
Nanolex UK & Ireland


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Is this to be held in Knutsford once again, it so I would be interested please.
Is there a charge for the training day, if not I'm interested in both days
Thanks
Dave


----------

